# fishing north australia... attempt to kill snake



## jack (Jan 18, 2009)

Anyone else watch "fishing north australia" this morning?
.... a common tree snake ended up in the boat with the two boof head barra fishermen and a bikini clad model... was hilarious except one of the heros decided to kill the snake with a paddle and repeatedly whacked it pretty hard, but the wounded snake shot up the other end of the boat and the other fellow jumped over board with fright... shame there wasnt a croc waiting...
i am sending a whinge email to channel nine about the snake whacking business, anyone else who saw it might want to do the same

not really news i guess, but it was on the telly, mods feel free to move this


----------



## slim6y (Jan 18, 2009)

Is there really anything wrong with snake whacking and a bikini clad model?

I didn't see that bit - but it's not the first bit of disappointing snake activity I've seen on Aussie TV - even on ABC there was a show where a guy threw a BHP!!! 

I think the complaints go right over their head somehow - it is very sad


----------



## warren63 (Jan 18, 2009)

slim6y said:


> Is there really anything wrong with snake whacking and a bikini clad model?


 
I know how sexist is this show, it just seems this guy has realised how boring he is and has to have a girl in a bikini for people to watch.
Anyway saw the show this morning and laughed my head over the snake in the boat, thought at the time, maybe a bit of thoughful editing could have cut that bit but goes to show the old mentality, if its a snake then whack it !!! shame they wasted most of this section on the snake not the girl in the bikin on the bank


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 18, 2009)

no wonder people hate snakes. "If people on tv do t then it's alright" thats the way some ignorant people see the world.


Will


----------



## WombleHerp (Jan 18, 2009)

i hate people like that.... no respect for animals....

on another note, i just got a brand new baby long-neck turtle! its adorable =P

Nat


----------



## Omgitschris (Jan 18, 2009)

hm i saw a fishing show on this morning, i dont know what fishing show it was though. but i couldnt watch it, what time was it on ? can the guy who whacked the snake get fined for what he did ?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 18, 2009)

Omgitschris said:


> hm i saw a fishing show on this morning, i dont know what fishing show it was though. but i couldnt watch it, what time was it on ? can the guy who whacked the snake get fined for what he did ?



Killing it? No. Putting it in a tree and saving its life? Yes.


----------



## garthy (Jan 18, 2009)

I was appalled when they broadcast his attempts at killing the GTS. Otherwise I can't see a problem with having bikini-clad girls fishing to enhance your prospective audience.


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 18, 2009)

Everyone seemes to have seen the show does anyone know what it was called


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 18, 2009)

fishing with the bimbo and the douche?


----------



## miley_take (Jan 19, 2009)

"real" fishermen usually encounter and know they will encounter snakes in the wild...

TV fishing personalities rarely have respect or are scared of snakes they have a crew to feed to the attacking reptile:?...
I was fishing with ET up in Rockhampton (CQ), was reeling in my squidgee and an elapid head popped up...me being a herp enthusiest exclaims "look! a snake!" ET stares at me, and runs up the bank, and then realises I'm still standing there and drags me away. The rest of the trip I was laughing that I was a 15 year old girl, and here's this big burly ex-footy player running scared! :lol:


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw the show which saddened me greatly....to me it seems all people who genuinely care about reptiles have a HUGE job to do. ie, "educating the uneducated". It cannot be done with blaming and hating unforturnate people that don't seem to have the wisdom and love for nature as we keepers do. 

If that was a CAT in their boat do you really think the cat would have been treated the same way.

miley you are spot on: "real" fishermen usually encounter and know they will encounter snakes in the wild...

Cheers
Sandee


----------



## fauce (Jan 19, 2009)

Did anyone see that story on Red Belly that bit a kid in sydney's western suburbs on the news last week. 

They interviewed some idiot who said he wanted to find the snake. Then they showed footage of him looking for it in bushes, holding a cricket bat in one hand and his 5 y.o daughters hand in the other.... Oh and neither of them were wearing shoes. 

Class A moron


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 19, 2009)

....to me it seems all people who genuinely care about reptiles have a HUGE job to do. ie, "educating the uneducated".


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 19, 2009)

glad i wasnt the only one to be absolutely horrified that the'd show that.

great lesson on how to treat snakes from a big rednecked moron,....dam i was sooo angry,....!!!

had to watch to the end to make sure it got away, still totally unimpressed, freaking jacka$$!!

more than happy to back up anything u want to say, i was gonna do the same,...do u have an email address handy?


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 19, 2009)

Holy crap I just saw it on youtube...
The poor snake! That makes me angry.
If any one is curious, here it is. (well I think it is any way from what iv herd, its a gts snake any way.)
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=2jXc26voZBY


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 19, 2009)

jack said:


> Anyone else watch "fishing north australia" this morning?
> .... a common tree snake ended up in the boat with the two boof head barra fishermen and a bikini clad model... was hilarious except one of the heros decided to kill the snake with a paddle and repeatedly whacked it pretty hard, but the wounded snake shot up the other end of the boat and the other fellow jumped over board with fright... shame there wasnt a croc waiting...
> i am sending a whinge email to channel nine about the snake whacking business, anyone else who saw it might want to do the same
> 
> not really news i guess, but it was on the telly, mods feel free to move this



I'm surprised NPWS/EPA don't do something about this. Especially if they have it clear as day on video footage.


----------



## Colin (Jan 19, 2009)

I saw it too and was horrified how that big sluggish oaf kept whacking at it with the paddle. I couldn't believe it when Alex Julius jumped out of the boat into the water like a fool to get away from the "monster harmless snake" He's lucky there wasn't a hungry saltwater croc close by..

For someone with Alex Julius' "repuation" as a fisherman and wildlife journalist, and having lived up in the NT for years, I would have thought he'd be a little more informed on the local wildlife and not be such a moron. 

Lucky he didn't see a mouse or he might have been standing on that swivel seat at the front of his boat squealing :lol:


It was a beautiful looking gree tree snake as well...


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 19, 2009)

What channel was it on?


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 19, 2009)

9 i think,...


----------



## Colin (Jan 19, 2009)

salebrosus said:


> What channel was it on?



It's on Channel 9 saturday mornings 8:30am


----------



## Wild~Touch (Jan 19, 2009)

For someone with Alex Julius' "repuation" as a fisherman and wildlife journalist, and having lived up in the NT for years, I would have thought he'd be a little more informed on the local wildlife and not be such a moron. 


Aww...come on guys he was only trying to impress that "bikini clad female" 

It's not a serious fishing show anyways ... it;s a comedy for desparados


roflmao


----------



## timpye1 (Jan 19, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Holy crap I just saw it on youtube...
> The poor snake! That makes me angry.
> If any one is curious, here it is. (well I think it is any way from what iv herd, its a gts snake any way.)
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=2jXc26voZBY


 
sickening.. an email and a phone call is heading their way tomorrow.. i bet " barra lodge " would love the publicity.. their website is shown onscreen there..


----------



## Wildcall (Jan 21, 2009)

i no it was discusting. i didnt give it credit by watching on.. why was the person sparying a can of Bushman repellant in the gunnell wat a loser... thank god the snake got away.


----------



## monis (Jan 21, 2009)

fauce said:


> Did anyone see that story on Red Belly that bit a kid in sydney's western suburbs on the news last week.
> 
> They interviewed some idiot who said he wanted to find the snake. Then they showed footage of him looking for it in bushes, holding a cricket bat in one hand and his 5 y.o daughters hand in the other.... Oh and neither of them were wearing shoes.
> 
> Class A moron


 I saw and thought they exact same thing. Its frustrating how such an influencial (sp) form of media is so bad in the way they portray reptiles. Sure they play Life in Cold Blood and have the reptile park guys (great job putting up with it) on the morning shows but even then the host make a huge deal about it being a snake and how much they hate snakes.
Monis


----------



## CROCO (Jan 24, 2009)

*killing a snake*

Hi Jack we have the same drongos over here ,shrieking out kill it "kill it "deadly venomouse snake usualy turns out to be a harmless grass snake or sloworm minding its own business basking in the rare Enlish sun wonder we have a herps left here .I got bitten twice on the little toe by a yellow faced whip snake in QLD years ago whilst try to catch it wearing thongs and was to embaressed to go to the docs for any treatment , what would the hysteria be nowdays on any one being bitten a national shut down of local bushland by the health and safety pc brigade ? :|keith


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 24, 2009)

its a tree snake how scarey are they lucky no one got bit nasty things them


----------



## Emmalicious (Jan 26, 2009)

Its bad enough they have to resort to sexual discrimination on a show. But animal abuse.... thats just wrong, good on you for writing to channel 9. Television is very impressionable now people will go around whacking snakes... and I hope they get bitten!


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 26, 2009)

'Tis times like this when I lose faith in our human race.
Lol is that guy so darn boring that he needs to get a girl with a bikini on just so people will watch his show?  thats just sad.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 26, 2009)

Give me their email Jack!

I wanna have a good whinge too ! =) Might also send them a heap of useless spam


----------



## twodogs (Feb 12, 2009)

they cut its tail off, by what i could see.


----------



## WombleHerp (Feb 13, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Holy crap I just saw it on youtube...
> The poor snake! That makes me angry.
> If any one is curious, here it is. (well I think it is any way from what iv herd, its a gts snake any way.)
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=2jXc26voZBY


 
i just watched that and it made me sick..:? its just sad what people do i reckon 

a change is needed.



Nat  x


----------

